# New to Bowhunting and need some direction please



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might try bowhunter showcase, or general for this you might get a better response...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Check your local laws concerning crossbows, as they usually differ from compounds. 

As far as all the IBO stuff for hunting - it's over rated. 

Guys are still killing deer with long bows, so that speed thing is better replaced with accuracy. 

My .02.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Your Whitetail 2 is plenty enough bow if you get close enough and you have the skills for good shot placement. 

Sub is right, speed is over rated. With the right arrow / broadhead combination & good shot placement, it will do the job on any deer in the woods.

With more modern bows you get increasd speed and smoothness, but no increase in accuracy. That comes from you.

The PSE Nova has never been the top of the line for PSE. It's always been at the low end of their lineup. It's a good bow and has a long ATA & brace height (by modern standards). This makes it a little easier to shoot than many of the high end speed bows. I started out with one and I can shoot it as accurately as my $1,200 target bow. 

I'd recommend that you keep your WT2 and spend money on arrows, rest & sight. Then begin saving for a $600 + bow. Your WT2 won't last forever. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

X2 on the advice from aread.

For me it's all about a quiet shot, helps reduce string jumping. On your budget you'll be hard pressed to buy a dozen Beaman arrows. For what it's worth I got a Hoyt/Reflex bow 5 years ago from the Cabelas bargain cave for $200, and then proceeds to spend more on accessories...sight, stabilizer, drop rest, string & cables, broadheads.

Also, think about how often you'll be in the woods? Once a season, or every other weekend? How much gas will it take to get there? I'd bet you'll spend more on gas, food, and lodging, than equipment. Might make the decision to get what you want a little easier to swallow. 

One last tip is weight, these new bows are tipping just over 4 lbs. That's the one thing that really has me looking to upgrade


----------

